# New Shimano Symetre on the way for me



## Jim (Mar 5, 2008)

I think Esquired just ordered the same reel! Looks like a nice reel! good luck!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 5, 2008)

Jim said:


> I think Esquired just ordered the same reel! Looks like a nice reel! good luck!



I did - he is a copy cat

BTW Leibs16 has the same reel as well, he cannot figure it out though :lol:


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 5, 2008)

Nice reel! I have a Shimano Sahara that casts great!


----------



## Leibs16 (Mar 5, 2008)

Just GOT IT! 3rd cast ever and caught a nice LM on her.


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 5, 2008)

Nice reel, im looking at getting a spirex when i buy a new setup. I got to play with one at the boat show last saturday and would of bought one then, but it was only a display booth and they did not have any for sale.


----------



## Bubba (Mar 5, 2008)

Nice! I've got a Sedona, which I think is the next step down from that, and I really like it. Bought it last summer and still works fine, No complaints so far.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 5, 2008)

Bubba said:


> Nice! I've got a Sedona, which I think is the next step down from that, and I really like it. Bought it last summer and still works fine, No complaints so far.



I am replacing a Sedona with the Symetre. I like the Sedona but I wore mine out. I have replaced just about everything that you can replace, but now the handle has a slight wobble - so it is going into the reserve pile!

BTW - the Sedona works great with braided line - very rare to get and overrun. Some of my more expensive spinning reels constantly slough off line it you do not pay attention


----------



## shamoo (Mar 5, 2008)

Mr. Fishin NJ, Symetre a good reel, balances well with a 6'10" Cumara, excellent reel for the money.

Mr. BassAddict, Dude this is just my opinion, but I had a bunch of Spirexs including the rear drag and had bunches of trouble with them mainly with spool woble after a period of heavy use, I would save a little more and bump it up a notch or two(Sahara or Symetre). I just had bad luck with that reel.


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 5, 2008)

shamoo said:


> Mr. Fishin NJ, Symetre a good reel, balances well with a 6'10" Cumara, excellent reel for the money.
> 
> Mr. BassAddict, Dude this is just my opinion, but I had a bunch of Spirexs including the rear drag and had bunches of trouble with them mainly with spool woble after a period of heavy use, I would save a little more and bump it up a notch or two(Sahara or Symetre). I just had bad luck with that reel.



Thanks for the input shamoo, but i dont plan on using it a lot so heavy use is not an issue. I do however want to add a cheap(er) triggered spinning reel to my collection for hard to reach areas and for lighter lures. So if yas have any other suggestions post em up for me please


----------



## Jim (Mar 5, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> shamoo said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. Fishin NJ, Symetre a good reel, balances well with a 6'10" Cumara, excellent reel for the money.
> ...



Quantum Hypercast. I had one and loved it. I gave it away in a moment of weakness.

https://www.quantumfishing.com/fwreels/hypercast_spinning.html


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 5, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> Esquired got his yesterday as well, This is after I showed it to him a few weeks ago. :wink: :lol:
> 
> I think he wants to challenge for the pickerel title or something. LOL. Either way, Well both have a nice reel for the upcoming seasons, hopefully!



My reel will be far uglier then FishinNJ, I tend to treat reels rather roughly, scratches, rips tears and blood.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 5, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> Hay dragging them around your stone drive way to make them look used and abused ain't gonna do it, lol.



No FNJ - I will be fishing with them, not just sitting at home wishing I was fishing


----------



## Jim (Mar 5, 2008)

esquired said:


> Fishin NJ said:
> 
> 
> > Hay dragging them around your stone drive way to make them look used and abused ain't gonna do it, lol.
> ...



No, Thats me! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 5, 2008)

Fishin NJ Special Reel


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 5, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> Bass Addict, I don't understand what you mean as far as helping in tight spaces? Having a trigger is going to do nothing that using your finger could not do. You still need the space to under cast or cast in general. Please explain?




I mean as far as casting under overhanging tree branches and skipping baits, i hear its easier on a spinning setup than on a baitcaster.

Edit Oh the trigger has nothing to do with it, its just my preference


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 5, 2008)

Heck man - I do not need a reel (or a rod) fish know me by reputation and just surrender, ya dig?


----------



## Leibs16 (Mar 5, 2008)

Bass Addict,
I have had two Spirex in the past and have liked them but would agree you should drop the 20 extra bucks and get the Symmetre. Much better!


----------



## Bubba (Mar 5, 2008)

esquired said:


> Heck man - I do not need a reel (or a rod) fish know me by reputation and just surrender, ya dig?



ROFL!


----------



## Derek777 (Mar 5, 2008)

DAIWA!!!!!! :twisted:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 5, 2008)

Derek777 said:


> DAIWA!!!!!! :twisted:



No the Symetre is made by Shimano not Diawa. 


I looked at a few Diawa but I was once again disappointed by the quality for the price.


----------



## Derek777 (Mar 6, 2008)

esquired said:


> Derek777 said:
> 
> 
> > DAIWA!!!!!! :twisted:
> ...



i admit to owning a shimano finally after all these years, a shimano conquest 400, but for all other applications, id choose daiwa.
you like cadillac eldorados, i like ferrari f50s. its all down to preference.
the reasons i choose diawa baitcasters and spinning reels over shimano every time are:
daiwa is lighter weight
more bearings/smoother
smoother drag
better ergonomics
better styling
just feels better in my hand.

however, for round reels, id choose shimano conquests, epsecially the dcs for the 100 & 200 series.


----------



## slim357 (Mar 6, 2008)

does daiwa make any round reels?


----------



## Jim (Mar 6, 2008)

slim357 said:


> does daiwa make any round reels?



Yes they do, but you need to find different avenues to get them.

https://www.japantackle.com/Daiwa_reels/Daiwa_castings.htm


----------



## slim357 (Mar 6, 2008)

howd i forget about the millionaire


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 6, 2008)

Derek777 said:


> i admit to owning a shimano finally after all these years, a shimano conquest 400, but for all other applications, id choose daiwa.
> you like cadillac eldorados, i like ferrari f50s. its all down to preference.
> the reasons i choose diawa baitcasters and spinning reels over shimano every time are:
> daiwa is lighter weight
> ...



Nah I like catching "real" fish, not the imaginary type :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Starfire01 (Mar 6, 2008)

I had a spirex until a Steelhead burned it up! I love the spirex.


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 6, 2008)

Shamoo is my new hero!!! He just mailed me an older spirex and a huddleston swimbait, he wouldnt even take a trade or anything. I cant wait to get them, hopefully ill get them in time for the weekend. Thanks again Shamoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 6, 2008)

I love the 'moo - what a stand up guy he is. Glad you are on this site with us Mr. Shamoo.

Now, before you send Bass Add. anything, write "No Dinks" on it to give him the idea


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 6, 2008)

between the new reel and shaving the ole beard into a mustache i should be posting up a 5 pounder by sunday!!


----------



## Jim (Mar 6, 2008)

BassAddict said:


> between the new reel and shaving the ole beard into a mustache i should be posting up a 5 pounder by sunday!!


\

LMAO! Thats the spirit! Good luck! 

And nice score!


Shamoo is the man!


----------



## BassAddict (Mar 6, 2008)

Oh and the swimbait!! that should bump me up to a 7 pounder ATLEAST!!!


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 6, 2008)

I upgraded my Symetre 2500 with the handle from the Shimano Stradic 2500 Magnesium. Looks sweet and is alot more comfortable, I use it for Salmon and Steelhead in the rivers on a 9 foot Berkley Series 1 Salmon/Steelhead rod.


----------



## slim357 (Mar 7, 2008)

What a nice thing to do shamoo, I guess your also getting tired of all his dinks, bass make sure you lube your huddleston.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 7, 2008)

I will post pics of the handle soon.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 7, 2008)

Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund said:


> I will post pics of the handle soon.



Here it is.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Mar 7, 2008)

Is that the stock handle or the upgrade? Maybe it is just me, but the handle looks the same as that on the 2008 Symetre?


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 7, 2008)

That is the upgrade handle from the Shimano Stradic 2500MgFa. The Stradic handle is a softer rubber. I think its septon. The Stock handle for the Symetre is hard plastic.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 7, 2008)

Reasons are simple.

Stock Knob Vs Stradic MgFa knob

1. Hard plastic arm Vs Machined Aluminum
2. Hard plastic grip Vs Soft Septon grip


and overall looks nice.


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 8, 2008)

Nice reel!


----------



## Jim (Mar 8, 2008)

Good Luck NJ! I want one.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 8, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> It has arrived!!! And is SWEET!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is a gorgeous reel ain't it? It has almost the same features as a Stradic but the only thing is the handle and its made in Malaysia vs the Stradic in Japan.


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 8, 2008)

Fishin NJ said:


> What did that handle switch out run you$$ if I may ask?



$30 Canadian. It is from the Shimano Stradic MgFA


----------



## Waterwings (Mar 8, 2008)

Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund said:


> Fishin NJ said:
> 
> 
> > What did that handle switch out run you$$ if I may ask?
> ...




How much is that US ?


----------



## Salmon_Slayer_2008_Lund (Mar 8, 2008)

The difference is almost equal. I picked up the Symetre and the hand before the dollar was equal to US. Therefore my Symetre cost me $120+tax. The Stradic MgFA was 279.99+tax.


----------



## bcritch (Mar 8, 2008)

Fishin NJ the new reel looks sweet. I've heard many good things about the Shamano Reels both the Spinning & Baitcasting.


----------



## Popeye (Mar 10, 2008)

I have a Symetre 750 spooled with 4lb on my new Mr. Crappie 7' UL rod just waiting for open water to get some Lake Perch from Lake Michigan and Crappie from the Fox Chain.


----------

